# كتب هندسة التصنيع الغذائي



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

الكتب

أسس هندسة التصنيع الغذائي 

الأحياء الدقيقة في الأغذية 

تحليل الأغذية

أسس علوم الأغذية

انتقال حرارة و موائع

الوحدات الحرارية المتكاملة 

الوحدات الميكانيكية المتكاملة 

تصنيع غذائي واحد -1

تصنيع غذائي اثنين -2

معاملات حرارية 

التحكم الآلي في التصنيع الغذائي

ضبط جودة الأغذية

تعبئة وتغليف الأغذية

الشئون الصحية في التصنيع الغذائي ( نظري )



http://www.mediafire.com/?tzmjgzmq1jz

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله



... وريثكـ


----------



## خلوف العراقي (5 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



ولك ياغالي

وأهلاً بك في متصفحي


زورنا دومًا



... وريثكـ


----------



## eng abdallah (7 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم
*


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (7 مارس 2011)

جاري التحميل والاطلاع عليه باذن الله تعالى واذا وجدت ملاحظات او اسئلة ساوردها هنا ان شاء الله وذلك للاستفادة كما وعدت المهندس الفاضل وريث .


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> جاري التحميل والاطلاع عليه باذن الله وتعالى واذا وجدت ملاحظات او اسئلة ساوردها هنا ان شاء الله وذلك للاستفادة كما وعدت المهندس الفاضل وريث .


 
أتعلم ياسمو الأمير

أنّني فعلاً قد أحببتُك في الله

دامك الله لنا بتواضعك 

وجزاك الله خيرًا

ولو تريد أي سؤال يراودك

فلا تتردد وتسألني

بالخدمة ياسمو الأمير

حفظك الله



... وريثكـ


----------



## food (15 أبريل 2011)

الكتب هاي خاصة بالتدريب التقني و المهني بالسعودية وهي تدرس في كليات الأغذية التقنية..
تحياتي


----------



## وريث القيسين (15 أبريل 2011)

food قال:


> الكتب هاي خاصة بالتدريب التقني و المهني بالسعودية وهي تدرس في كليات الأغذية التقنية..
> تحياتي


جزاك الله خير يا أخي وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

ولكنّ هذه مواد هندسية غذائية وليست صناعات أغذية




... وريثكـ


----------



## اسلام البدوي (13 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أرزقي (30 نوفمبر 2016)

مشكور أخي العزيز
أبحث عن كتب بخصوص تحويل الحبوب خاصة القمح
الرجاء افادتنا بكل جديد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجوان السكرى (3 نوفمبر 2017)

رائع جدااا مشكور


----------



## نجوان السكرى (5 نوفمبر 2017)

مشكور يسلمووو


----------

